# Tonight is the Night



## cmzaha (Jun 21, 2016)

Tonight is the council meeting, so we will know what is going to happen with my market. Can really use lots of prayers and good Karma. 

Last weekend I sent another email to the City Council members and the Mayor. What bothers me is this is the first time my emails have not been acknowledged, hoping this was due to them being inundated with e-mail.


----------



## TBandCW (Jun 21, 2016)

I'll be thinking of you, and best of luck!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 21, 2016)

I too will be thinking of you!!  Prayers and good mojo coming your way!!!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jun 21, 2016)

Continued prayers from here.
Gotta love those in "governance".


----------



## gdawgs (Jun 21, 2016)

Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## earlene (Jun 21, 2016)

Good luck at the council meeting.  I hope it works out in your favor.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jun 21, 2016)

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Kamahido (Jun 21, 2016)

I shall pray for wisdom to those in authority in this matter.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 21, 2016)

Good luck! I hope it goes well! Can you take it to social media for one final push of public opinion / outrage?


----------



## Dahila (Jun 21, 2016)

Good luck Carolyn


----------



## CTAnton (Jun 21, 2016)

My thoughts are with you, Carolyn.


----------



## Marshall (Jun 21, 2016)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 21, 2016)

My prayers are with you!


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 21, 2016)

Thankyou so much everyone. Will update when we find out. LOL, I sent 1 last email to the council and asked for a Stay of Execution. :evil: Cannot do anything else with that city council so I thought I would add in a little humor. Of course they will most likely not find it humorous


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 21, 2016)

Hoping for the best for you Carolyn.


----------



## Susie (Jun 21, 2016)

Praying for good outcome!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 22, 2016)

We Lost :-(


----------



## crispysoap (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that!!! My fingers are crossed something else comes along for you!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh no! Sorry to hear that


----------



## Susie (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh, no!  I am so very sorry to hear that!  So what happens now?


----------



## dibbles (Jun 22, 2016)

So sorry


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 22, 2016)

Susie said:


> Oh, no!  I am so very sorry to hear that!  So what happens now?


Will be doing some small sucky markets until hopefully our market owner gets another night market going. The small sucky markets are some of his night markets that are not going great. There are too many markets around here and to many soapmakers...He is trying to get something going with the city I live in but they are very difficult to work with. I have until Aug 12th to find me another market, I know of one I did a few times last year when Monrovia made a stupid change so will try it again. Tonight is the grand opening for one of the sucky markets so will see what happens. Thankyou all sometimes prayers just refuse to work :-(


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 22, 2016)

......Or maybe an even better thing is just around the corner! (pardon me, my silver lining is showing again)  


IrishLass


----------



## KristaY (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh Carolyn, I'm so bummed for you. Politics can really stink. I agree with IrishLass ~ God has something better planned for you!


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 22, 2016)

When one door closes, the pressure forces another one open...

Ya just gotta figure out which freakin' door just opened. :eh:

So sorry your group lost.  But look for the new door.  I'm hoping and praying it leads to better things for you and your family.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jun 22, 2016)

^^
That. There is an opportunity waiting for you to discover it.
The problem is finding the opportunity hiding in the mayhem.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 23, 2016)

^^Yep


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 23, 2016)

That sucks. I was really hoping for a better outcome!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 23, 2016)

Me too, with my other markets, which are new markets, I am lucky to pay $50 per night. Not to bad for me since I do not pay booth fees, but for the other vendors it is not good.


----------

